# Maud my pregnant pug



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello my beautiful 20 month old pug Maud is 56 days pregnant today! I am very excited, I have everything ready and am lucky enough to have my breeder on the phone whenever I need advice.
I have really enjoyed reading everyone else's accounts of pregnancy and whelping and would love to be able to talk to people that understand about this nerve wracking but exciting time!

Thanks for taking the time to read this and I look forward to many more birth stories!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Hello my beautiful 20 month old pug Maud is 56 days pregnant today! I am very excited, I have everything ready and am lucky enough to have my breeder on the phone whenever I need advice.
> I have really enjoyed reading everyone else's accounts of pregnancy and whelping and would love to be able to talk to people that understand about this nerve wracking but exciting time!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this and I look forward to many more birth stories!


Well done you, see you done it, no probs. We all look forward to hearing your story honey, x x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Hello my beautiful 20 month old pug Maud is 56 days pregnant today! I am very excited, I have everything ready and am lucky enough to have my breeder on the phone whenever I need advice.
> I have really enjoyed reading everyone else's accounts of pregnancy and whelping and would love to be able to talk to people that understand about this nerve wracking but exciting time!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this and I look forward to many more birth stories!





Molly's Mum said:


> Well done you, see you done it, no probs. We all look forward to hearing your story honey, x x


Well done brighteyes, now you will be easier to find & get the help
you might need much more quickly, It's great that you have your girl's
breeder to hand, they are worth their weight in gold if they are a decent
breeder! Wishing you & Maud all the luck in the world xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi brighteyes and maud. i too have pugs and just a little bit of info for you when she is whelping, pugs do not go off their food!!! well mine didnt anyway and even ate between puppies but i am sure you already know how greedy they are also they can sometimes just start to push with no other signs as one of mine was laying on the settee with some kentucky fried chicken and just started pushing her puppy outgood luck with your coming litter!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> hi brighteyes and maud. i too have pugs and just a little bit of info for you when she is whelping, pugs do not go off their food!!! well mine didnt anyway and even ate between puppies but i am sure you already know how greedy they are also they can sometimes just start to push with no other signs as one of mine was laying on the settee with some kentucky fried chicken and just started pushing her puppy outgood luck with your coming litter!


Fantastic...a puggy person on task xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello im here to if you ever need any help with the welp or rearing of pups  xx


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies!

I was wondering about the food thing AB! I can't imagine her ever going off her food!

Did your pug have hers early? The book of the bitch says they have short pregnancies, she's due a week today and I can't stop looking at her!!

My breeder is really lovely I am very lucky to have her! I have to stop myself phoning constantly!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

your pug is due two days before my cocker! how cool would it be if they end up the same day? can't wait to read all your stories!

any piccies?

kerry (mk2)


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Just been on your thread! Glad to have found people as excited as me! My friends and family also think I'm mad!!
Have you started taking her temp yet? Maud was 37.03 this morning, going to do it again in a bit.
just got to get my children to bed, be back in a bit!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

not sure whether to do her temp coz i feel mean  plus i dont really know how to do it and dont want to hurt her lol


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Trying to put a pic on!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bless look at that belly! she is beautiful!

k2 x


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

I was a bit worried but Maud isn't bothered at all!
Not very nice to do but it's worth doing so you can spot the temp drop.
You wont hurt her if you put a bit of lube on and are really gentle.


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck! i had a litter of puglets in January, my one and only! Whilst it was the most amazing experience it was also the most exhausting all consuming 10 weeks of my life - no exaggeration!
My girl went into stage 1 labour 4 days early, she was temp 36.5 on delivery day and then had oxytocin injections for 4 pups which she delivered after each jab. By this point it was all too much and she had a C-section for the remaining 2, we lost one. Then we had the snuffles and i had to deal with steaming, swinging and treating the pups every 2 hours.
I lived on my nerves the whole time but have the most amazing pup from this litter and 3 owners who email me photos every single week and are just beautiful. It was just awful and just brilliant and i am glad for the experience but won't be doing it again. What a responsibility but you will love it.

oh, also worth writing down all your costs, i lost on my litter but worth every penny 

I attach a picture of my mummy pug just after her Csection looking gaunt in the face and exhausted and the result, a beautiful mother and son on holiday at our caravan!


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful pugs peppapug!
I'm not expecting to make any money on this litter, the amount I have already payed out and they aren't even born! 
I don't know how many she's having as I didn't get her scanned (my breeder says it can cause unnessasery worry as they can't tell you how many) I would guess two or three but we'll wait and see.


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

well this was my girls belly 3 weeks before she had them. Contains 5!!!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Wow i look forward to reading through this thread too and keeping up with Mauds progress!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

your kids excited about the puppies? and where have you got your whelping box?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Thanks for all your replies!
> 
> I was wondering about the food thing AB! I can't imagine her ever going off her food!
> 
> ...


dont worry about keep ring your breeder i am sure she wont mind at all with regards to going early, i think i have had early, late and right on time so cant really be 100% there sorry you do have to help them with the cords as they do find it a bit of a struggle to bite through it? as peppapug said it is a wonderful experiance but very,very time consuming and you are upto your arms in poop for the last 5 weeks but eh who minds a bit of poop just watch her very carefully as they can literaly start on the turn of a button and just start pushing


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Beautiful pugs peppapug!
> I'm not expecting to make any money on this litter, the amount I have already payed out and they aren't even born!
> I don't know how many she's having as I didn't get her scanned (my breeder says it can cause unnessasery worry as they can't tell you how many) I would guess two or three but we'll wait and see.


and i dont want to scare you but one of mine had .......... 9


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> and i dont want to scare you but one of mine had .......... 9


9, i would have had a nervous breakdown!!!! :yikes:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i nearly did lol


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

9!! God I hope not!

My best friends Bulldog had 9 pups last year. I stayed with her to help, it was really hard as the pups can't be left with mum as bulldogs are really clumsy and it's not uncommon for them to eat their babies! We had to put them on her to be fed every two hours then watch while they fed, then take them off and stimulate them to wee and poo. Really hard work but so worth it!

I've got a whelping kit so am already for the cord cutting and tying! Dental floss or cotton for tying cords off? Different books say different things!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

oooo good qestion, i have the scissors and the iodine so far!


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Me too! And I had forceps in the whelping kit to clamp the cords but not sure which to tie them with!

She's snoring away next to me looking huge!

Had another good with the stethoscope and think I heard a pup heart beat!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

did you buy your kit online? if you did you have same as me as all the ones online the same  and im gunna try again x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless she looks like she has a little belly already. 5 would be a good number I think .Good luck keep us posted


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

no luck with stethoscope!  not good! o well i know they deffo in their coz of all the movement, do yours move much? is nice to have someone with dog due so close to bram!


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

That pic was taken over a week ago! Shes loads bigger now! Will try and get another poster on later.

Always watching the babies move! I could sit and watch them all day! In the evening shes aways next to me or on my knee and i constantly have a hand under her tummy to feel them move! 

Hows bramble?


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

And yes I did get my kit online! Sounds the same, i'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Glad your ok with the kit were all here  
nice pictures x


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks I will post current pics in the morning.

Maud was very fidgety earlier and i had work to do so I've stayed up but she has settled now so i think I'll try and get some sleep! I'm taking her to bed with me just in case!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

aw maudy is lovely  I ve only ever seen a pug once in my life. And peppa pug your pugs are dears!


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Why thank you! :001_wub:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

bramble is ok thank you, her belly looks possessed lol, they are getting very fidgety, my mum had the early hours wake up last night, aparently she was whining at 4 this morning, glad it wasn't me she woke up tho aha! and where my my has had her first week off in ages, she has only just noticed her behaviour change lol! i was like 'she has been like that for ages mother' she felt guilty though! how is maud today?


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Its sounds fantastic, all of you expecting pups! I'm very jealous! KerryBramble, bramble looks gorgeous, and brighteyes your pug is beautiful!! anddd Peppapug, your girly is stunning along with the pup  Keep us posted, I want to hear everything !!


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Maud is OK, still very unsettled but I don't know if that's just cause she's uncomfortable as she quite big now.
She had a horrible runny poo in the house which is really unlike her and has quite a lot of discharge.
Temp was 37.23 thismorning.


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments! I will post more pic of Maud today!


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

sorry, i don't know anything about pugs and giving birth  and if i could i'd help...sounds like your keeping a watchful eye, I would be following mine around like a looney lol


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

I am calm half the time and the other half I am running round like a loony!
I think I'll be fine once it all starts happening, I'm good in a crisis!:eek6:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hehehehe bless her, bramble been restless today, but i know i would if i had all those energetic pups inside! im amazed how much they move, there is no mistaking it!


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Very restless night with maud and now shes shivering! Temp 37.06 Could this be it?
Very excited!!


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*If she is in first stage I hope it all goes well for you both...

The Temp normally goes a bit lower but not always.
Is she still eating, any runs? digging or panting?

Do let us know *


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Very restless night with maud and now shes shivering! Temp 37.06 Could this be it?
> Very excited!!


They do usally have a temp drop.! But not all do
Bitches can also be restless for up to a week before its time..


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Really bad runs! Last night and this morning. Constantly digging and turning round.
She's on day 58 but it says in the book of the bitch that pugs have short pregnancies, I'm going to give my breeder a ring. Fingers crossed for her she looks very uncomfortable!


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

oh good luck. If she is shivering, digging and turning round definately sounds like they are moving to the exit. Have the puppies stopped moving, they usually do just before. The temp should go down to the 36's and hold for delivery. Keep an eye on temp but others have said it isnt always the case.

GGGOOOODDD LLUUUCCCK!!!!! x

P.s you will be amazed how calm you will be once it all starts


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

ooh wow good luck hope it all goes smoothly, give the vet a quick ring and tell them you think its time so you have one on stand by 
And lets us all know how it goes.The temp like has been said should go down to the 36 mark although not all do, it will stay at for a bit but as soon as welp starts the temp can shoot back up again..

But i would like to say that some bitches can have the runs, pants and be restless for a few days before but lets hope its to day


----------



## kellybaker (Jan 6, 2009)

oooh puglets soon.

Maud looks like a lovely pug, hope all goes well with the whelping and cant wait for lots of pics


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good luck 
wow 2 threads to watch
this will be fun:thumbsup:


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Just spoke to my breeder and she said sounds like they are on their way but could still be a while.

Shes sleeping now but keeps waking up and turning round. Still shivering on and off.

 I am sitting with her cause if I try and tidy up she won't settle and runs around scratching. Bless her!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Bless her  keep us all updated


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Wishing you & Maud luck...seem's it's the day for puppies


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Maud just refused a piece of cheese for the first time in her life!! Just going to put some pics on.


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Maud just refused a piece of cheese for the first time in her life!! Just going to put some pics on.


There's your answer......think she is gonna be a mummy pug very soon


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

They can refuse food for a couple of days up until welp
what is her temp imo thats the best thing to go by


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Temp had dropped again!


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

36.77 She's just had more runny poo and is now sleeping!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Temp had dropped again!


What is it? for the big drop it has to stay low for a while if it goes straight back up again then it doesnt count 
oh its exciting


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

How long should I leave it before I take her temp again? 
Thanks for the advice! Time would be dragging more if I was on my own!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> How long should I leave it before I take her temp again?
> Thanks for the advice! Time would be dragging more if I was on my own!


No problem take it again in 2 hours and if its still in the 36 mark then your also looking at having pups in the next 24 hours :thumbsup: if its gone up again it could be a false alarm


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

OK thanks I will take it again at 3! Very exciting:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> OK thanks I will take it again at 3! Very exciting:thumbsup:


cool yes it is very exciting, Do you show your girly


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes I love it!
Only companion and open show so far but she did really well!
Last year she got Best A.V.N.S.C toy puppy then went on to get 2nd toy puppy group at the Salisbury and south wilts open show.
Got lots of 1st and 2nd's in companion show which are fun.
She got best puppy in my ring craft club match as well.

Not shown her for a while as I have my own photography business and have been really busy but I am planning on showing again when she has her figure back!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Yes I love it!
> Only companion and open show so far but she did really well!
> Last year she got Best A.V.N.S.C toy puppy then went on to get 2nd toy puppy group at the Salisbury and south wilts open show.
> Got lots of 1st and 2nd's in companion show which are fun.
> ...


Ah well done if she doing well why not up it a bit ond go for champs show


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I will, her mum and dad are both crufts qualified for life so she's from really good lines.
She's so lovely and she really enjoys the shows!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

aww thats good bless her  Will be pups be protentail show pups to??


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hope they will be, The dad has just qualified for crufts and he's lovely looking! I will put a pic on of him.

I'm planning on keeping a little girl to show...if sht has one!


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Maud in her whelping pen yesterday


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

hehe its that the croft freedom play pen?? We have it and the welping box inside it 
she looks so sweet
hope she has a girl for you


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes it is, I wanted something big enough for me to be able to get in with her, and I liked the way it has different size door so she can get in and out be the pups can't. She's settled in to it really well .


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Yesa they are great i think ours is bigger than that abit, But yes its easy yo get in 
I hope her temp stays down


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw look at the little pudding waiting for her babies


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

ooooh is it temp time!?!?!?


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

It's stayed down!! Still 36.77! She is sleeping then having runny poo ,then more sleeping!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww good girl Maud...sound's like you're not far off :thumbsup:


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> It's stayed down!! Still 36.77! She is sleeping then having runny poo ,then more sleeping!


looks like a long night for you too! Keep updating, i am glued to both threads!

Come on puglets :thumbsup:


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*All sounding very good for you now :thumbsup:*


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

I will keep you udated with any changes!

I have added new pic of her and the daddy to my album:thumbsup:


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Hes gorgeous, they should have cute little Puglets *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww this is exciting two lovely girls having their pups today, I'm going to be like a yo-yo going back and fore the two threads lol


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Only just found this thread.

More puppies - wow - what an exciting evening this is going to be.

Good luck little Maud.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

good luck little maud, looks like a great day for puppies!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

me too gonna be watching both of these threads so exciting...Jill ps good luck with a easy safe delivery


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Just been sick bless her, her tummy feels rock hard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Just been sick bless her, her tummy feels rock hard.


Awww bless her but its all normal  i cant wait


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i love puppy threads, good luck,xxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

well i am going for mauds first puppy at 10 pm or we will get dizzy going between her and molly


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

aww bless her, you have any more pics? x


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Will take more pics, did you see the new ones i've added to the album?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yea, she dont look too impressed bless her, she beautiful


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Maud's first puppy is stuck, she's not pushing what shouls i do?


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

ok sweetie stay calm, CC where are you


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Maud's first puppy is stuck, she's not pushing what shouls i do?


is it half in half out? Have you called the your breeder/mentor? If it is half in half out you need to manouvre it out. I will leave you to the experts. Good luck x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Maud's first puppy is stuck, she's not pushing what shouls i do?


stay here and someone will come, can you see the pup


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Maud's first puppy is stuck, she's not pushing what shouls i do?


You need to ring the vet...is there any part of puppy yopu can get hold of


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Maud's first puppy is stuck, she's not pushing what shouls i do?


can you see the puppy? you need to pull in a downwards direction under her tummy but only when she gives a push!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Maud's first puppy is stuck, she's not pushing what shouls i do?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

brighteyes said:


> Maud's first puppy is stuck, she's not pushing what shouls i do?


she may just be resting between pushes, how long has the pup been stuck and how far out is it?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

have you used the lube in the kit?


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Maud's first puppy is stuck, she's not pushing what shouls i do?


Have you tried Vaseline? You can insert a small amount into her and VERY gently move the pup side to side, but u can only pull on a contraction,(If her heads there break the bag and dnt let it go bac in.) xx


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Maud's first puppy is out but showing no signs of life. she was feet first, should i keep trying to revive her? for how long?


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Maud's first puppy is out but showing no signs of life. she was feet first, should i keep trying to revive her? for how long?


Rub that puppy really hard with a towel, head down between your legs & keep rubbing it's back, be rough


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

brighteyes said:


> Maud's first puppy is out but showing no signs of life. she was feet first, should i keep trying to revive her? for how long?


rub her in a towel to stimulate her, if that doesnt work make sure her airways are clear and give her some breaths, it can take a good few minutes to work xxx


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Maud's first puppy is out but showing no signs of life. she was feet first, should i keep trying to revive her? for how long?


Rub it with a towal, if nothing swing the pup dwn firmly supporting its head, use a syringe or bulb to remove the mucus xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hold the pup carefully supporting head and swing it between your legs? am i right anybody? thats wht i would think 2 do?


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

It cld take a while, They say to stop trying after 20 mins, good luck xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

use that blue thing from the kit


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

just as the others as said , rub vigoursly with a towel , the mum would and be very careful when you swing the puppy you must support its head, you have about 15 mins ( i always believed) to try and get the puppy to breathe, good luck


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kerrybramble said:


> hold the pup carefully supporting head and swing it between your legs? am i right anybody? thats wht i would think 2 do?


Yes rub really hard with the towel, try & get it breathing, grip puppy in towel & swing downwards, puppy should be on it's back when you do this x


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Hows it doing? xx


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, unfortunately doesn't look like she's made it


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

aww no, how is maud doing? anymore on the way? keep trying a lil longer!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ooh, just got back now 

sorry to hear about the first pup  if there's nothing more you can do, just focus your attention on the others  any sign of more yet?


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Thanks for all the advice, unfortunately doesn't look like she's made it


So sorry. You need to focus on the following ones now......they will be fine. Keep going. Dont be afraid to use the vets, they are on the phone x


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

keep trying! Ive heard this works-Havnt tried it mysefl-
Fill 2 pans with water-1 warm-1 cold
submerge the pup in cold for 1 minute, then the warm,so on.......
Its worth a try xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Thanks for all the advice, unfortunately doesn't look like she's made it


I am sorry to hear this, ok i need you to answer this.
Was maud pushing well before the first pup was born?
was it stuck or was maud just not pushing it out?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

brighteyes said:


> Thanks for all the advice, unfortunately doesn't look like she's made it


I'm so sorry to hear this  RIP little one.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I am so so sorry love x x


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

This shocks the body into breathing, if theres a pup on the way,get some one to keep rubbing! x


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

maud was pushing before then the puppy was half out, legs first, then maud stopped pushing. the pup was moving its legs but then it had a poo in th ebag and stopped moving before it came all the way out


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> maud was pushing before then the puppy was half out, legs first, then maud stopped pushing. the pup was moving its legs but then it had a poo in th ebag and stopped moving before it came all the way out


Does maud come from a self whelping line, did her mum have a natural birth or c-section?


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> maud was pushing before then the puppy was half out, legs first, then maud stopped pushing. the pup was moving its legs but then it had a poo in th ebag and stopped moving before it came all the way out


How long has it bin?If its less than 20mins then keep tryin! I lost a pup, sorry if it doesn't come round xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> maud was pushing before then the puppy was half out, legs first, then maud stopped pushing. the pup was moving its legs but then it had a poo in th ebag and stopped moving before it came all the way out


Right you need to keep a really close eye on maud in case it happen's again, apparently pugs are notorious for this! Do you know if she is from a line of self whelpers?
If this does happen again, instead of waiting, get a towel around puppy & pull very gently tiny bit at a time,if maud is not contracting & pushing you need to speak to a vet, if she is suffering from inertia or just sheer exhaustion or was a c section puppy herself then that makes the situation more urgent for maud.


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Right you need to keep a really close eye on maud in case it happen's again, apparently pugs are notorious for this! Do you know if she is from a line of self whelpers?
> If this does happen again, instead of waiting, get a towel around puppy & pull very gently tiny bit at a time,if maud is not contracting & pushing you need to speak to a vet, if she is suffering from inertia or just sheer exhaustion or was a c section puppy herself then that makes the situation more urgent for maud.


Absolutely right! My pug never had a contraction throughout her labour unless it was induced by oxcytocin. They are not great whelpers. is she moving forward? I would have your vet on standby.


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Maud is from a self whelping line


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Maud is from a self whelping line


That's good news. Any sign of number 2?


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

no sign of number 2 yet, she has been having contractions


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hope everything is going okay now! keep us updated (I wish I could help but I dont know anything about breeding)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

brighteyes said:


> no sign of number 2 yet, she has been having contractions


hopefully now the rest will come fine, good luck with them  xxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

No practical advice i'm afraid just lots of love and positive thoughts

xx


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> no sign of number 2 yet, she has been having contractions


Contractions are good. Just watch when the pushing starts so you know how long she is straining for.

Is Archiebaby online, she is a pug expert.......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes shes viewing the thread now I will go ask if she can help


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

never mind shes already writing a reply


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Vixie said:


> yes shes viewing the thread now I will go ask if she can help


Fantastic i know dog's but not particularily pugs


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Vixie said:


> yes shes viewing the thread now I will go ask if she can help


Great! 1 litter does not an expert make........Archiebaby helped me on the forum when my girl whelped.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi peppapug, sorry not a expert but have had a few litters, had to go away for a little while, bright eyes was this puppy quite big, as i have had the first puppy get stuck and mum just couldnt push it out but the following puppies have been fine, if she is having contractions then she hasnt got inertia but are they big strong belly pushes? they sometimes freeze up when the puppy is half in/out but i would say the little one being feet first was caught in the canal by the neck( sorry if that sounds horrible) if she is having trouble getting the next one out then please dont wait just go straight to your vet as they may be too big for her to push out naturally whether she is self whelping or not?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

did you have her scanned, sorry i cant remember?


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> did you have her scanned, sorry i cant remember?


From a previous post she said she didnt have her scanned......


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

it would have just given a indication as to the size?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hopefully brighteyes is busy with the next little one?


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Good news!! We've had number 2!! He's all good! Much much smaller than his sister who didnt make it!


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> it would have just given a indication as to the size?


strangely, my girls 5 started with teh smallest and went up in size. the last pup being the biggest and the only one delivered by c-section.

All has gone quiet.......are mummy dogs doing their thing???

Everything is crossed x


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Good news!! We've had number 2!! He's all good! Much much smaller than his sister who didnt make it!


PHEW! i am so pleased for you. Congratulations. Relax and enjoy the rest


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! how cute, am jealous, bet MM is too seing as maud is early hehehehe


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Pleased that the next little one is doing ok well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

brighteyes said:


> Good news!! We've had number 2!! He's all good! Much much smaller than his sister who didnt make it!


congratulations thats great news :thumbsup: xx


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

brill news. fingers crossed she will be o.k with the rest.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Good news!! We've had number 2!! He's all good! Much much smaller than his sister who didnt make it!


great news bright eyes, this is quite common in the pugs i am afraid the biggest is usually the first and gets stuck, hopefully everything ok now


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> Good news!! We've had number 2!! He's all good! Much much smaller than his sister who didnt make it!


Great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

WOOOO finally! puppies!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

congrats brighteyes, well done Maud - love of love x x x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay congrats!! That must be such a relief for you! Any idea how many more are in there?


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! So glad he's ok! Hope the rest come easily!  xx
R.I.P little one, run free with our little man xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

one little puppy so far, well done maud!!!!! hows everything going?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

ooh more pups!

YAY!

congrats! xxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Excellent Maud, well done you xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Congratulations

I'd just logged back on an saw you sadly lost the first pup  RIP little one x

But well done on the 2nd.. you & Maud are doing really well x*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have moved the post about you lovely girl to your thread so you have all the story on your thread it will make it easier for you all to follow now  congratulations again  xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i was wondering if that could be done, thank you vixie


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

any news brighteyes?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hmm, no updates for quite a while now! Maybe she's busy with lots and lots of puglets


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

archiebaby said:


> i was wondering if that could be done, thank you vixie


no problem at all


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hope to hear some more good news soon  xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

on the other thread she says #3 here ps congrats


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Oooo another little girl... wonderful *


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay another one, and it's a little girlie!!!

Tell her to come onto this thread :laugh:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i have told her everyone is asking about maud over here


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

congratulations brighteyes...well done maud xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hehe I hope everything is going alright


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well done bright eyes and Maud. Sorry about the little girl R.I.P


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

any more yet?????????


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

So sorry you lost one little angel. Run free at the Bridge, sweetheart.

Good luck with the remaining puglets.

It's all happening this evening - or in Molly's case - not yet


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hehe Maud and her mummy aren't half keeping us in suspense :laugh:


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Any news Brighteyes?

Hope its all going well still *


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hope things are still going well with you, looking forward to more updates  xx


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry about the first one brighteyes

How are we doing with the next ones .... 2 more at last count any more?


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry my friend was typing for me!
Maud has One girl 7oz Died
Boy 6oz:thumbsup:
girl 4oz:thumbsup:
girl 6 1/2oz:thumbsup:

First one came out feet first was huge and stuck for ages

Boy and two girls now feeding happily.
Maud and I completely exhausted!:closedeyes:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

brighteyes said:


> Sorry my friend was typing for me!
> Maud has One girl 7oz Died
> Boy 6oz:thumbsup:
> girl 4oz:thumbsup:
> ...


Sorry for the lttle one that went to the bridge..run free baby puppy!
Congratulations on the healthy ones...well done you & Maud xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

brighteyes said:


> Sorry my friend was typing for me!
> Maud has One girl 7oz Died
> Boy 6oz:thumbsup:
> girl 4oz:thumbsup:
> ...


sorry for the puppy you lost but a bit congratulations on the three healthy pups, hope you and mum manage to get some rest tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

congrats on the survivng pups! r.i.p baby pupster!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratualtions on the new borns
sorry to hear not all made it
RIP little baby


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!! I cnt belive how quick that was! Sorry about ur little girlie,R.I.P little one xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congrats on the babies sorry about the lost one rip baby....Jill


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats on 3 happy healthy pups!

sorry you lost one  


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

How's it going brighteyes? Hope you, Maud & the babies had a
relatively stress free, peaceful night xx:thumbsup:


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

How is Mum and the tiny puglets this morning?

All well I hope?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

That is great news :thumbsup:

sorry you lost one....... RIP little one.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

RIP little one.

Huge congrats on the other pups. xxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww glad you have 3 healthy pups, sorry about the little girl you lost,

R I P little one.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone any news on Maud & her babies ?


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to Maud and her pups, and well done you!! I'm sorry about your little girl  I'm sure your exhausted now, keep us posted xxx


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Hiya, hows mum n her pups? Did u have an easy nite? xx


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your babies

RIP little one

How are you all today?


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Has anyone heard from Brighteyes?
Would love to know how maud an the puglets are doing today & need to drool over pictures *


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Sorry I haven't been on, been really busy! Maud didn't take well to mother hood and after a long painful labour want the babies now where near her!
I have been putting them on her every 2 hrs and she is loads better but i won't be able to leave her alone with them for a while!
All three are gaining weight nicely! I will add pictures!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Congratualtions i dont want to be the one to spoil a lovely moment But were the mum and babies are in the photo its a bit small we actually its quite alot small.! Also not having enough room she may end up laying on one and squishing
Maybe having more room and mum will not mind being in there

Glad there all doing well though cute littler things


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

beautiful! well done xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

brighteyes they are lovely! I'm sorry Maud isn't too happy about
being a mum, I have to agree with DD on the amount of space you have given
Maud & the babies, I think you'll find Maud will be much too warm in that space & may be better with her puppies if you extend their sleeping 
quarters, obviously you know your girl better than we do so it's just a 
suggestion to try x x


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello, One of them is small but she's doing really well, I'm not leaving Maud alone with them so I always make sure she's on the back teats and sucking first. She seems well and is gaining weight. She was 4oz when she was born but my breeder says shes had them do well from 2oz so fingers crossed for her!

I will try giving her more room, see if it makes a difference.

She is being better with them but seems to get extremely upset when they cry, and seems a bit aggressive towards them.

She happy to lie and feed them now but gets up if I do.
She does want to clean then but really over the top licks their tummies and wee but not keen on the poo! So I'm having to sort their bottoms out every feed.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

They are gorgeous!! Sorry you lost one RIP!

Adorable, congratulations!!


----------

